# Conventional vs non-myelogram



## rblanton (Feb 19, 2009)

What is the diffeerence and how would I code a lumbar myelogram?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 19, 2009)

I can tell you that a lumbar myelogram is 62284


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 19, 2009)

CT Myelography
A CT myelogram is a CT scan performed after intrathecal (spinal) contrast injection. A CT myelogram is coded as a CT scan with contrast (for example, CPT® code 72132 for CT myelogram of the lumbar spine). In addition, the contrast injection should be coded (for example, 62284 for spinal injection other than C1-2 or posterior fossa). If fluoroscopy is used to guide the injection, code 76005 can also be reported. However, if a conventional myelogram is performed (for example, 72265 for lumbosacral myelogram) in addition to CT myelogram, fluoroscopy cannot be reported as it is considered a component of the conventional arthrogram.
Example:
Under fluoroscopic guidance, contrast is injected into the lumbar spine, following which CT lumbosacral myelogram is performed. Report codes 62284, 76005, and 72132.

62284-physician injects dye into the epidural or intrathecal space for myelography and/or computed tomography.  The patient is placed in a spinal tap position.  The site is placed to the proper level and the dye is administered.  The needle is removed and wound dressed.

72265-Radiographic study using fluro is performed on the spinal cord and nerve root branches when a lesion is suspected.  A nonionic water-soluble radiopaque contrast media is used to enhance visibility and is instilled in the patient through a lumbar or cervical area puncture into the subarachnoid space.  The radiologist takes a series of pictures by sending and xray beam thru the body using fluro to enhance structure on a television camera.  The pt is angled from an erect position through a recumbent position with the body tilted so as to maintain feet higher than the head to help the flow of contrast into the study area.


----------



## rblanton (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank You So Much..


----------

